# Goat Bacon



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone attempted? I know they make and sell lamb bacon as well as beef bacon.

My first batch of goat bacon will be ready on Wednesday. I took the belly meat and put the dry cure on it. Going to cure for 7 days. 

From there I will soak it in clean water for a couple of hours. After that I will drain the water and dab dry.

I will then roll the belly meat like you would dough for cinnamon rolls. Tie it off to hold the shape and then smoke it. After smoking I will cut my slices. Should be interesting and hopefully tasty!


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Please share how it turns out when your all done.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

I am in heaven!!!! I thought I would sneak a piece today (one day early). So I cut two small strips off. Washed them and fried them in the pan. Oh my gosh! It was amazing!!!! Not even done all the way and not even smoked yet, but it was simply to die for! 

Now this was from a 6 month old weather who was still on the teat and was able to get out of the pen and have free roam to my alfalfa stack (one reason for him being butchered). 

He had a surprisingly large amount of fat on him. The bacon was both meaty and fatty. Just the right amount of fat. It cooked up wonderfully. The fat created just enough grease to cook in and it had a good buttery flavor.

I can't wait till tomorrow when it is done and smoked!!! I may have to tell the wife that it turned out horrible.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Ooh that sounds good! Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

JustinRobinsREO said:


> Anyone attempted? I know they make and sell lamb bacon as well as beef bacon.
> 
> My first batch of goat bacon will be ready on Wednesday. I took the belly meat and put the dry cure on it. Going to cure for 7 days.
> 
> ...


That is the most amazing thing I have heard of all day


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'ld love to see pictures too. I'm trying to visualize as I read...When you say "cut my slices" on that "roll" that you "tie it off to hold the shape", are your slices round?

I've so been wanting to make bacon from my Nubians; but there isn't much belly to work with.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

So sorry for no pictures!!!! I was trying to smoke it while getting 400 bales of alfalfa stacked and pictures just slipped my mind.

As far as the round roll and and slicing...well didn't work out at all. So I ended up just cutting like normal bacon and it is more like bacon scraps or ends and pieces that you can buy. 

I smoked with a 50/50 mix of Apple & Cherry wood for about 4 hours on a lower heat. Turned out fantastic.

The goat that was used was out of my alpine doe and the stud was a pigmy (was trying for a Kinder style goat). I heard they had a good amount of meat despite their size. I weathered him at 3 months.

We raised him till he was 6 months. He was still on his Mom and was able to get into my alfalfa stack anytime he pleased (not by choice). Couldn't keep the little escape artist in anything. 

Amazingly enough he had a really good layer of fat on his belly meat. Which was surprising, because usually you don't see fat until about a year or later.

I cooked some up tonight for the grandparents in-laws and they though it was pork. It has enough fat that it actually leaves a fair amount of grease in the pan as well. So all in all I am very pleased.

In 4 months my Alpine/Boer whethers will be ready and I am super stoked for that! Should have bigger slabs of belly meat to work with.


----------

